Ask HN: Where do you think companies expose your data from? - a_lifters_life
======
a3n
In no particular order:

    
    
      - Credit agencies
      - DMV
      - ISPs
      - fixed and mobile carriers
      - Social networks
      - email providers
      - advertising networks
      - Radio Shack and other retailers
      - Loyalty programs like your supermarket
      - The buyers of the above, and of anything I missed, reselling it.
      - Data breaches
    

EDIT: I almost put law enforcement and intelligence in there, but I vaguely
think we haven't got there yet, although they certainly share data amongst
themselves.

However, Data breaches would have to include any government agency.

